# Officer Down: Maria Cecelia Rosa - [Long Beach, California]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

03/28/2006

*Off-Duty deputy is killed*

*Officer Down: Maria Cecelia Rosa* - [Long Beach, California]

*Biographical Info*

*Age:* 30

*Additional Info: *Deputy Rosa joined the Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department in 2000. She is survived by three brothers and two sisters.

*Incident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Deputy Rosa was found with a gunshot wound to her upper body. *Date of Incident:* March 28, 2006

Mar 29, 2006 12:42 pm US/Pacific
*Deputy Shooting Ruled Homicide, Not Accident*

_(CBS)_ _LONG BEACH, Calif._ The Long Beach Police Department says Tuesday's fatal shooting of sheriff's Deputy Maria Cecelia Rosa was a homicide, and the motive appears to be robbery.

"A ballistics report on her gun has indicated that the gun had not been fired," says Long Beach police Officer Jackie Bezart.

Sheriff Lee Baca had said earlier that the deputy may have inadvertently discharged her service weapon and shot herself as she was placing equipment in her car before going to work.

Rosa is the second deputy to die in less than a week. Pierre Bain, 45, was killed in an on-duty motorcycle accident last week.

According to Long Beach police, Maria Rosa was shot about 6 a.m. yesterday in a driveway in the 2900 block of Eucalyptus Avenue, outside the home of another woman who 
works for the sheriff's department. She was found with a bullet wound to the upper body and was taken to Beach Memorial Medical Center, where she was pronounced dead.

A native of Sonora, Mexico and resident of Pomona, Rosa was hired by the sheriff's department in July of 2000. She completed her training in Nov. 2000 and assigned to work at the inmate reception center of a county jail.

A family member told The Times that Rosa's friend was Det. Jenny Martin. Rosa frequently stayed in Martin's three-bedroom home.

Rosa is survived by three brothers and two sisters.

(© 2006 CBS Broadcasting Inc. All Rights Reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed. The Associated Press contributed to this report.)

Video: http://cbs2.com/video/?cid=71


----------

